# ISIS Promastren Cycle



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Just finished a cycle of Isis Promastren 150 cycle looked like this

Did 1ml of Prom eod and 1ml of prop eod.

Was my first cycle doing tren and i absolutely ****ing loved it, even at a low dose of 200mg per week the results are fckin key. Started at 73.7kg and im at 83kg now. Last jab tomorrow, have half vial of prop left im going to finish out and then start my pct.

Sides - Pretty awful insomnia, the only thing getting me to sleep at night was a few zimovane and atarax. If you are prone to insomnia make sure you have some decent anti hystamines on hand or some night nurse is supposed to be good also.

Aggression was up there with the worst ive seen in my 3 cycles. very hormonal, emotional. Sex Drive was absolutely ridiculous, couldnt get enough of sex.

The odd bout of night sweats nothing serious, i hear if you keep carbs low enough during the evening you can avoid most of it, i dont think the masteron did much for the cycle personally dont see the point in running it any lower the 500/600mg per week but it kept me looking dry.

Sweet Tooth was a big side actually, never really had a sweet tooth but carb cravings wer insane, turned to making these protein cookies for those cravings,

3 eggs, 2 scoops protein, coconut flakes, 3 tbsp peanut butter, 3tbsp flax seed, 3 tbsp coconut oil, all mixed together and baked for 15 minutes.

Will definately be running tren again in the future, at a higher dose.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I find my sex drive is great on tren ace and test prop, but afterwards its like I've been chemically castrated for a month.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Fcuk, not looking forward to that


----------



## barbellhead (Apr 22, 2013)

Just started promastren with winne 50mg . first cycle am I daft?


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

What PCT did you use? I'm running my first ever cycle just the Promastren 150, 1ml eod.. maybe up it to 1.5ml near the end as I go away on holiday so I wanna use it up before then but i'm a bit skeptical about starting at 1.5ml.. Anyway any tips appreciated just looking to take advice and learn


----------



## legit (Apr 11, 2013)

rippedgreg said:


> Just finished a cycle of Isis Promastren 150 cycle looked like this
> 
> Did 1ml of Prom eod and 1ml of prop eod.
> 
> ...


Did you run HCG throughout from the start? And how long did you wait before starting pct?


----------

